# What Do You Put In Your Pond?



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Last year I kept guppies and killies in a pond outdoors for the summer. I had great fun and at summer's end there were a lot more fish in the pond than I'd originally introduced. I'm wondering what to put in if I do it again this summer. Does anyone else put tropical species outdoors for the summer? What do you put out?

FYI - my 'pond' was a 70 gallon trough sold at feed stores and used for watering farm animals. I used a powerhead hooked up couple of large sponges for filtration. Val, java ferns and java mosses and crypts were the plants I had in the pond. Although I have a lot of raccoons in the neighbourhood, they didn't manage to damage much in the pond -too deep with walls too steep, I think.

Dominic


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

What kind of killies did you keep in the pond? I plan to do one this summer.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I just kept A. gardneri as they are pretty simple and I'd never done it before.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A friend of mine bought this fixer upper of a place in Newmarket quite a few years ago that had a non-working pool. He just filled it up and tossed in hyacinth and a bunch of mollies...LMAO. At the end of the summer, it was chock full of mollies. IIRC, a cold snap came and lingered for the week before he had a chance to drain and collect them. Needless to say they all died .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awweee.. that is to bad about your friend! I always wanted to do that with my mums pool...>.> but she just wont let me. lol. 

She has an old cement sink that i think would make a wonderful outdoor water feature. Mebby i will do that for her. ^^

I have seen catfish in ponds and i just love them, along with lots of cichlids.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes, I'm just trying to figure out what and if to do. I have an 18 month old daughter and I'm concerned about her safety, so although the pond is above ground, I might give it a miss this year.

It would be neat to put some cories in there and see what happened.

A friend of mine has an old cast iron bathtub in his backyard and uses it as a pond. I'm pretty sure he still has taps set up as the return from the filter!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh wow! that is just awesome!  What a great idea ^_^

just a lil one west? congrats! ^^ what you might wanna try to do is maybe set up a lil canister garden. Like plug a really nice pot. Wild guppies will do great in a situation like that. Or even a betta ^^ :3

bettas are great to interact with as soon as they warm up to you


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Hmmm - bettas. Now that's an excellent idea. I've got a pair of falx that I picked up at menagerie... I bet I could make a great looking garden addition and keep the bettas happy.

Thanks Ciddian!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No problem! please take pictures when you are done ^^


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

A bath tub pond would look pretty neat! Especially with some nice plants and rocks around it, with some ivy going up the sides.....I'm going to go find a bath tub lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that would be awesome! LOL

I once came across a sunken bathtub in the ocean and it was full or soft and hard corals. :3


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

where is a good place to get A. gardneri?


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, there's a guy in Markham who has great killies. Chris Sinclair is his name, and I'm pretty sure he has a website. I bought mine at a LFS - I think it was Big Al's, but I don't remember.


----------

